# تركت +++ تركت +++ تركت



## المقدس (28 أغسطس 2009)

تركت الروحانية وانخضعت للالام . تركت اعمال النور واتبعت اعمال الطلمة . تركت الرحمة وصرتمن اعمالى الخبيثة مرجوما . تركت البر وعرفت الاثام . تركت الخير واحببت الشر . تركت مرضاة اللو واتبعت الناس . تركت المحبة واتبعت البغضة . تركت الاهتمام بخلاصى وفتشت الاشياء الغريبة . تركت الطهارة وارتضيت النجاسة .   ويلى فلم تترك الخطية فى عضوا صحيحا او حاسة لم تفسدها .


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2009)

*الهنا حنون جدا ويفرح برجوع الخطاة وهو اللي قال انة لم ياتي ليدعو الاصحاء بل الخطاة الي التوبة 
قدم قلبك  لالهك يعمل فية  ينقي ويطهر  يسوع فاتح زراعاتة​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> تركت الروحانية وانخضعت للالام . تركت اعمال النور واتبعت اعمال الطلمة . تركت الرحمة وصرتمن اعمالى الخبيثة مرجوما . تركت البر وعرفت الاثام . تركت الخير واحببت الشر . تركت مرضاة اللو واتبعت الناس . تركت المحبة واتبعت البغضة . تركت الاهتمام بخلاصى وفتشت الاشياء الغريبة . تركت الطهارة وارتضيت النجاسة . ويلى فلم تترك الخطية فى عضوا صحيحا او حاسة لم تفسدها .


*هذه هي الخطيئة حبيبي...*
*مرض مخفي...*
*يؤلم اكثر من المرض الجسدي...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك وهلليلويا...*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبعد الخطيه وتجارب عدو الخير عنا جميعا


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبعد الخطيه وتجارب عدو الخير عنا جميعا
امين


----------

